# nspluginwrapper Installation Error



## saintarc (Nov 21, 2015)

Any suggestions?


```
<http://www.perl.org/>
Makefile:5200: recipe for target 'Makefile.in' failed
gmake[7]: *** [Makefile.in] Error 127
gmake[7]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....
WARNING: 'autoconf' is missing on your system.
         You should only need it if you modified 'configure.ac',
         or m4 files included by it.
         The 'autoconf' program is part of the GNU Autoconf package:
         <http://www.gnu.org/software/autoconf/>
         It also requires GNU m4 and Perl in order to run:
         <http://www.gnu.org/software/m4/>
         <http://www.perl.org/>
Makefile:5227: recipe for target 'configure' failed
gmake[7]: *** [configure] Error 127
gmake[7]: Leaving directory '/usr/ports/graphics/ImageMagick-nox11/work/ImageMagick-6.9.2-4'
===> Compilation failed unexpectedly.
Try to set MAKE_JOBS_UNSAFE=yes and rebuild before reporting the failure to
the maintainer.
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[6]: stopped in /usr/ports/graphics/ImageMagick-nox11
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[5]: stopped in /usr/ports/graphics/ImageMagick-nox11
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[4]: stopped in /usr/ports/graphics/ImageMagick-nox11
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[3]: stopped in /usr/ports/www/MT
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[2]: stopped in /usr/ports/www/MT
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[1]: stopped in /usr/ports/www/MT
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make: stopped in /usr/ports/www
root@FreeBSD_Precision_M4500:/usr/ports/www # make_jobs_unsafe=yes
make_jobs_unsafe=yes: Command not found.
```


----------



## talsamon (Nov 21, 2015)

```
make: stopped in /usr/ports/www
```
What you want to do? If you are in  the /usr/ports/www directory you will make the whole www-branch.
You are in the wrong directory, it should be /usr/ports/www/nspluginwrapper.
`make_jobs_unsafe=yes` alone is not a command. Should be `make install  clean make_jobs_unsafe=yes`.
(But will not help you, with this problem).


----------

